# Car wash



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Started running copper on a car wash, this is the most 2" and 3" I've ever run. I'm liking it so far...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

What type of anchors did you use on cinder block ?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't hang the unitstrut the water and air manifold is on, they used those blue masonry screws with washers. We use lag bolts and shields on unitstrut we install.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

phishfood said:


> Looks like fun!


I'm enjoying it, the big tip for my b tank blew out earlier today though so I have to get a new one before we put the back flow in.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good... No protection from electrolysis?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Chadillac80 said:


> Looks good... No protection from electrolysis?


Look closer at the clamps. The ones in the bath were changed to the cushion clamps, supply didn't have them and we had to get that done so they could finish the block.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

nice looking job


----------



## PlumbStax (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice, looks like some fun, copper is my favorite, hurts its being used less and less.


----------

